# My dog ate chocolate :(



## degrassi (Dec 8, 2010)

OMFG I am so pissed right now. I just came home to find my dog ate a full size dark toblerone chocolate bar! Thankfully I was only gone for 1hr and I rushed him right to the vet. I dropped him off about 30mins ago and they said they would pump his stomach and keep him for a while to make sure he's ok. So i'm sitting here worried sick if my poor dog is ok. 

I'm so pissed at my mom. She had bought a bag full of toblerone bars for our xmas presents. Barkley had already tried to get into the bag when it was on the counter and I told her to put them somewhere he can't reach. So I guess she figured putting them on the floor of her closet and closing the door was good enough. It would have been if I hadn't opened the door looking for toilet paper yesterday. I didn't know the chocolate was in there and I guess I didn't shut the door completely. How did I know the chocolate was where we keep the toilet paper!!! 

This isn't the first time my parents have left stuff out and my dogs eaten it. My dad is the worst.Usually its the garbage bag left out, or things he putson the floor thinking barkley won't try to eat them. but last week before they left on vacation, my dad was putting away some meat in the freezer and forgot about a bag of ground beef that he left on the floor. Well a few days later when the door to the laundry room was left open my dog found the old nasty meat and ate it until he was ready to burst! They left the next day on vacation so I had to deal with him being sick. 

So this time, not even a week later, they are still on vacation but still able to do stupid things and my dog gets sick from it. So i'm stuck dealing with this all alone as they dont' come home until next week. 

Plus I had terrible food poisoning on monday and i'm still recovering from it. I really dont' need to deal with a sick dog too. I just wished my parents would think before they do something! My mom is always yelling at my dad when he does it, but now she does it worse because its chocolate not just some garbage!

Sorry for the vent but i'm worried and I can't call my parents to yell at them!


----------



## degrassi (Dec 8, 2010)

4 hours later and my puppy is back home but he is not a happy camper  He ate the entire 200g dark chocolate Toblerone bar, tinfoil and all the cardboard box. Thankfully since I was only out of the house for a hour, and they induced vomiting right away he didn't get too much of the chocolate into his system. 

He is ridiculously hyper right now. He's obviously uncomfortable as he's whining and won't settle. Poor little guy  I'm making him a fire in the fireplace as thats his favorite thing. So hopefully he'll settle down and come cuddle by the fire. 

Definitely an expensive chocolate bar! Cost me 120$! Thankfully our regular vet is open late or it would have been WAY more at the emergency clinic.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2010)

:shock:

Close call. Dark Chocolates are the worst. Lucky our dog only likes to grab my wife's slippers.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 9, 2010)

Whew!..glad to hear Puppy is doing good and is back home with you..


----------



## Nela (Dec 9, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry to hear about your dog. I am glad he is okay. Don't be too hard on your mom though. At least she did remove it from the counter. You said yourself that you probably didn't close the door properly. Accidents happen. It's really hard when you have multiple people living in a house. Seems like a slight communication error. It could happen to anyone. Hopefully this will really open their eyes to potential dangers. Just be glad he is okay now. :rose:I hope you feel better too!


----------



## degrassi (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't get mad at my mom. She called yesterday after my sister saw i posted something on facebook. I stayed calm but she knew I was very upset and she felt really really bad. I know she didn't do it on purpose but this seriously happens ALL THE TIME! Thankfully not with chocolate but with them leaving stuff out for the dog to get into, or my dad forgetting to close the gate. Its a a couple times a month thing. We've just been lucky that Barkley hasn't been seriously hurt. A few months ago my dad left the garbage by the gate instead of just putting it on the other side of the gate! and barkley got into it. He was sick for a week because of it and we had to get meds from the vet. You think that would have taught them a lesson but no, he's done it again since then. I just get really annoyed since I can't seem to get through to my parents and I dont' want my dog to keep getting sick. If I would have been gone all afternoon he would have been really sick by the time I got home. We were just lucky this time. 

But anyhoo, after a long and whining filled night barkley seems to be doing ok. He ate a bit of his food this morning and didn't throw up but he's still has an upset tummy and is having D. He's being weirdly cuddly, like wanting to sit on my lap while i'm on the computer. Not his usual self and its making it kind of hard to work at the computer around a 23lbs dog sitting upright on my lap,lol.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2010)

First Gimpy, and nowBarkley. They sure keep you on your toes.

How is Gimpy? Is he eating fine now? I forgot to mention that you can get syringes at G&E pharmacy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 9, 2010)

You may want to consider behavior modification. We have a Bull Mastiff that thought everything was edible and it all belonged to her. The other dog wasn't hardly getting any food also. Now, two years later, she won't eat til I tell her O. K. It's not easy, but it is doable.


----------



## degrassi (Dec 9, 2010)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> You may want to consider behavior modification. We have a Bull Mastiff that thought everything was edible and it all belonged to her. The other dog wasn't hardly getting any food also. Now, two years later, she won't eat til I tell her O. K. It's not easy, but it is doable.


Oh trust me l've tried training but my parents don't follow along so it doens't work. Barkley has separation anxiety when we leave and is a food hound. My parents weren't listening to me so I even had Bark Busters come in to help teach them. They went along with it for a couple days, then I continued for a few weeks but since they weren't helping I gave up. Barkley listens to me really well as far as commands go but if my parents aren't willing to change their behaviour and help fix his anxiety, there isn't a point to me working hard every day to fix it. 

They treat him like a baby and even though I love him with all my heart, I treat him like a dog.With me he has rules, and listens. So until they can stick to some boundaries I don't see his anxiety getting better. Its hard changing a behaviour when not everyone is on board with the plan. 



> First Gimpy, and now Barkley. They sure keep you on your toes. How is Gimpy? Is he eating fine now? I forgot to mention that you can get syringes at G&E pharmacy.



Gimpy seems better. He is eating normally again. Only thing is he is still pooping a bit outside his litter box but thats not to bad and easy enough to clean. 

I was able to get syringes and a dropper from my pharmacy.So i'm ready now in case I need them again.


----------

